# new genie



## GS11

After seeing the gene cafe demonstration at the BB forum day, I have often been thinking about having a go at roasting some beans at home.

Have obtain a used gene cafe (thanks gilbert:goodand placed an order from rave for some green beans. Also picked up a couple of cheap colanders to allow quicker cooling down of beans.

My intention will be to set this up in the garage but with ambient temps so low, I will set something up temporary indoors at least for the winter months.

I'm initially going to roast for brewed coffee while I learn some basics.









Hope to be popping round Iroko's soon to check out his set-up.

In the meantime the BB instruction manual is very good and I will have a go at firing up the genie this afternoon with one of their profiles ........and burning some beans









One issue with the rave beans is that they are supplied in 450g packs so for two roasts I will be using 225g of beans. (went for rave rwanada and peru beans) The BB manual recommends 250g as a good amount to use in the gene. I appreciate that this means that roasting times will need to be extended with a lower quantity of beans.


----------



## ronsil

GS11 said:


> I appreciate that this means that roasting times will need to be extended with a lower quantity of beans.


...but with many beans in the Gene 225g can make for a more even roast. The Peru Beans will benefit using the smaller amount


----------



## Soll

Nice looking used Genie GS11 ! I'd be interested with your attempts at roasting and how you get on with it. I really want to try roasting some day...


----------



## Geordie Boy

Put a wire mesh pan splash guard ontop of the colander and then you can force cool the beans with a hairdryer on cool setting without them going everywhere. Watch out for the mess though as any remaining chaff will blow out the gap between the colander and splash guard


----------



## GS11

Ok my first roast was great fun and lasted a total of 16mins

Unfortunately my kitchen extractor is recirculatory with no easy option for external vent.

Set up in the bathroom exiting to street via open window

















Ammunition = Puru Femeninio Cecanor

Rave advise : Can be tricky to blend with as this coffee is complex in its own right. Keep it as a Single Origin and roast a few degrees back from 2nd crack. Smooth with a syrupy body, hints of chocolate and nuts with a deep fulfilling aroma.









Roast went as follows:

Ambient temp 16 (this raised to 19 by end of roast due to heat output into room from genie)

230 hold 2min then raise to 245

245 1st crack at approx 13m45 held for 45 sec

Drop temp to 238

Pulled plug at 16mins









Was happy with colour at emergency stop but the process of transferring to my external cooling (colanders) took a bit longer than expected 1min, as had to put the chamber back into gene to complete cooling cycle and run downstairs with colanders exiting via front door to garden.

Would like to pull at 15m30-15m45 next time and maybe a lower heat 240.

Ended up with similar in colour to rave fudge blend......what roast would this be considered?









One thing which surprised me 225g in 187g out...... is that considered normal loss?


----------



## Daren

Graham - they look superb! Graham's toilet roast.

I'm looking forward to hearing how they taste once rested.


----------



## ronsil

*"One thing which surprised me 225g in 187g out...... is that considered normal loss?"*

Yes I'm afraid it is. 17.5% loss happens. Sometimes more sometimes less dependent on bean


----------



## GS11

Daren said:


> Graham - they look superb! Graham's toilet roast.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing how they taste once rested.


Aka: Bog Roast:good:

Yes will be interesting too see how these beans are after resting. Am looking forward to experimenting on daren with these beans

According to rave: good in a flat white or brewed, rather than espresso.


----------



## GS11

ronsil said:


> *"One thing which surprised me 225g in 187g out...... is that considered normal loss?"*
> 
> Yes I'm afraid it is. 17.5% loss happens. Sometimes more sometimes less dependent on bean


Thanks ronsil:good:

Another question: When should beans be transferred to valved bag?


----------



## ronsil

Simples!! - As soon as possible after cooling.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Looks good







better than my first roast!

Did you find much smoke lingering in the room as you have the small chaff collector? You can get the extended chaff collector (which you can fit 100mm ducting to so can direct the smoke outside better) though it's around £60


----------



## GS11

ronsil said:


> Simples!! - As soon as possible after cooling.


Thanks ronsil will get right too it











Geordie Boy said:


> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better than my first roast!
> 
> Did you find much smoke lingering in the room as you have the small chaff collector? You can get the extended chaff collector (which you can fit 100mm ducting to so can direct the smoke outside better) though it's around £60


Thanks really enjoyed the process and look forward to improving with my next roast. The cooling down with the two colanders worked really well with the chaff blowing away in the wind. Will be keeping a roast log.

Smoke was present in the last few minutes but not too bad and was fairly contained in the bathroom with extractor on/ window open..may incorporate a fan to assist with blowing out the window.

Have seen the extended chaff collector though £69 plus postage seems a bit steep. Will keep my eyes open on ebay for one.


----------



## Geordie Boy

GS11 said:


> Have seen the extended chaff collector though £69 plus postage seems a bit steep


Agree with that! All Gene's in the UK have come with it as standard for well over a year now


----------



## Soll

Daren said:


> Graham - they look superb! Graham's toilet roast.
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing how they taste once rested.


They do look good for a first attempt ! But Grahams toilet roast doesn't inspire me to rush out and buy some..







I didn't realize the smoke is such an issue with roasting..


----------



## GS11

Soll said:


> They do look good for a first attempt ! But Grahams toilet roast doesn't inspire me to rush out and buy some..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I didn't realize the smoke is such an issue with roasting..*


It's ok I keep a nice clean bathroom and I flushed first before commencing roasting

The smoke only became apparent towards the end of the roasting cycle......wasn't loads of it but you certainly don't want to be doing this indoors without looking at ventilation.

Will be moving this to the garage once temps improve:good:


----------



## Geordie Boy

Yeah, the darker you take them, the more smoke you'll get as well. The smell of roasting coffee isn't as nice as you'd expect... well nowhere near as nice as when you brew it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

GS11 said:


> It's ok I keep a nice clean bathroom and I flushed first before commencing roasting
> 
> The smoke only became apparent towards the end of the roasting cycle......wasn't loads of it but you certainly don't want to be doing this indoors without looking at ventilation.
> 
> Will be moving this to the garage once temps improve:good:


haha ha, I'm sure that extra flush adds to overall flavour!

Excellent effort mate.

What are you naming the roast? Armitage Shanks or Dark Latrine Dream?


----------



## Soll

urbanbumpkin said:


> haha ha, I'm sure that extra flush adds to overall flavour!
> 
> Excellent effort mate.
> 
> What are you naming the roast? Armitage Shanks or Dark Latrine Dream?


Ha ha! Toilet roast names are going to over take this thread. Well here's mine " Up the carsy creek blend" With notes of Chocolate, hazelnut


----------



## GS11

Geordie Boy said:


> Yeah, the darker you take them, the more smoke you'll get as well. The smell of roasting coffee isn't as nice as you'd expect... well nowhere near as nice as when you brew it


There was an old roasting cart down portobello road that gave off a fantastic smell of roasting coffee. How come we don't get that with the gene or is that the same with all modern roasters?



urbanbumpkin said:


> haha ha, I'm sure that extra flush adds to overall flavour!
> 
> Excellent effort mate.
> 
> What are you naming the roast? Armitage Shanks or Dark Latrine Dream?


Nice one clive:good:

Bog Roast ...available as single or double flush espresso


----------



## Charliej

GS11 said:


> Will be keeping a roast log.


Strange thing to have roasted as well but kind of appropriate to the location


----------



## GS11

Charliej said:


> Strange thing to have roasted as well but kind of appropriate to the location


Very droll charlie









I guess I have that daren to thank for my thread descending into toilet humour


----------



## Daren

Moi! It's what do best!!


----------



## GS11

Update: Rested the Puru for 5 days. Smelling nice in the packet.

Tried today in aeropress. Firstly found they ground nicely in the Zass hand grinder. I'm surprised to say (bearing in mind my first roast) they tasted good.

Great body /mouthfeel. dark chocolate, nutty some sweetness. Very agreeable:good:

Look forward too trying this out as flat white on the brewtus.

Have orderd 250g of the same bean roasted by rave too compare how they roasted it.

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/single-origin-coffee/Peru-Femenino-Cecanor-Roasted


----------



## iroko

Good to see your happy with your 1st roast.


----------



## GS11

iroko said:


> Good to see your happy with your 1st roast.


Thanks Pete, not bad for my first attempt but there is room for improvement.

Purchased the peru again but this time roasted by rave. The rave roasted version looked nicer......a more uniform colour throughout, though I have to give it some rest before I taste it.

I think I very slightly scorched my beans during the emergency stop and cool by taking too long. Really need another pair of hands for this stage i.e. emergency stop> dump beans to colanders > put chamber back into genie to continue cool down > cool beans in colanders.

Another thing I can do is let genie do some of the cool down, at least the genie keeps the beans moving the whole time.


----------



## ronsil

So how did the Peru develop?

Were there noticeable differences between your Gene roast & Rave?


----------



## GS11

ronsil said:


> So how did the Peru develop?
> 
> Were there noticeable differences between your Gene roast & Rave?


The rave beans looked better side by side but both tasted similar in comparison though mine tasted a bit more 'roasty'. The Rave roasted is now in the freezer while I finish off the genie version. Really enjoying these beans and getting a nutty chocolate punch through milk in a flat white.

Genie update: Have now sourced a large chaff collector and some alu venting and look forward too firing up the genie again soon.......though in the kitchen this time


----------



## GS11

After concern from the community at roasting in my bathroom I am pleased to confirm genie moved too kitchen and flues now in







.

Started by sourcing a large chaff collector, an 80mm-100mm converter and 4m of 100mm flue pipe as detailed *here* .......fits a treat.









Sourced an oblong section of backboard (lucky to find some in my garage) and cut to fit window gap. slighly larger 110mm hole cut for flue exit. Lump of wood to prop wooden blind out of the way.









I wanted the flue to rise with no bends......still plenty of room to get too sink

















External view...will give the backboard a lick of primer to weatherproof it.









Did a roast with the new flue and surprised at just how hot the flue gets and yet how quickly it cools down in cooling mode. All takes apart quickly and stores out of the way above my kitchen cabinets when not in use.


----------



## Daren

It all looked a bit dodgy when I passed by the other day Graham - at first I thought it was an iffy cannabis cultivation grow house! When you combine that with the strange sound coming from your garden as you were panning you beans I was about to call the cops!


----------



## GS11

^^^ Was a funny moment when you popped your head over the gate late evening, as I was just getting into stride with me cooling pans


----------



## iroko

Looking good, I'll have to get one of those 80/100 converters and the alu flue pipe.


----------



## iroko

Looking good, I need to get one of those 80/100 converters and alu flue pipe.


----------



## GS11

iroko said:


> Looking good, I need to get one of those 80/100 converters and alu flue pipe.


Cheers Pete. It all fits very well. Flue extends from approx 600mm to 4m so no cutting necessary.

Mains voltage has now been checked at wall socket and appears up to the job but I will check before my next roast as can have a bad effect on performance if under 237v


----------



## GS11

Had a couple of pm's regarding source for the 100mm x80mm converter. Here is a direct link to ebay seller:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100mm-x-80mm-Galv-Taper-Ducting-Hydroponics-Ventilation-/380040412054?pt=UK_Home_Garden_Hearing_Cooling_Air&hash=item587c2c7b96


----------

